# Ugly brown Algae



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

View attachment 40024
I have been battling this crap since I started up my tanks and for some reason it just will not go away. Right now it is the worst on my 125g so I will give the specs about the tank.

I am almost sure this has to do with lighting so here are the light specs
I started out with a strip light that I bought at Home Depot for $25.00
It is 48 inches long and uses twin bulbs.
I used this for about 5 months and had to clean the tank glass and gravel every week to clean up all the brown crap which grew like crazy everywhere.
I tried keeping the lights on 12 hours a day, then 10 hours a day, then 6 hours a day, everytime I eventually came to the same results but when I used a shorter light cycle it took longer for the brown to appear and take over. I also tried with one of two bulbs in and still had the same result

After giving up this lighting I borrowed my friends tank lights that came with his 55g tank. They are the standard two 18" flourescent lights that are placed on top of a 55g tank hood. I put them on each side of the tank and sure enough the same thing occured. I tried 12, 10, and 6 hour light cycles also with the same result easch time. I decided to leave one completely off and that side of the tank never got any of the brown algae while the other side had it all over like usual.

The tank is almost bare with just gravel and a few large rocks as decor. There is a very strong powerhead for current and two Fluval 404's and a AC500 for filtration. Tank temp stays at 85-86 degrees. Tank is in a basement with NO sunlight. I usually do a 30 percent water change every 2 weeks which includes a full gravel vaccuming. The inhabitats of the tank are in my sig... feel free to ask anything that might help you conclude my problem.

Before and after ONE WEEK on a 10hour on/14hour off light cycle ... the last pic is what the whole tank bottem will look like and most of the back glass panel.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

We had the same problem in our brackish tanks at work. We determined the gravel was releasing too much silicates or phosphates(can't remember) and that gave the alage plenty of nutrients. Consider doing a phosphate or silicate test. If phosphates are high, throw in some PhosSorb. If the silicates are high, I'd get some run of the mill gravel(looks like you have crushed shell?) and replace what you have.


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

Gumby said:


> We had the same problem in our brackish tanks at work. We determined the gravel was releasing too much silicates or phosphates(can't remember) and that gave the alage plenty of nutrients. Consider doing a phosphate or silicate test. If phosphates are high, throw in some PhosSorb. If the silicates are high, I'd get some run of the mill gravel(looks like you have crushed shell?) and replace what you have.
> [snapback]786135[/snapback]​


This is the best advice to deal with the brown. The best way to get rid of it is to get an alge eater...but nothing would last in your tank?

Maybe a Raphel Cat? That might last?

But Gumby has the best advice for you.

Jeffrey


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

I have the same problem in my tank. the brown algae rules my world. I really hate that crap but at the same time, i like the way it coats my gravel, it gives it a river type look.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Change your lighting to 5700k-6000k.This might help your situation....


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

oddly enough i heard that brown algea came from a lack of light, and i find this mostly tru, like when i just run my one light strip i get it ALOT more then if i run just the one,

u might want to try other things, like buy some algea balls, the green kind at the lfs, they take the nutrients outa the water to grow, but leave not enough in the water for algea to grow well enough to really thrive,

just a thought


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

yes, brown algea forms from not enpugh lighting but it can also be caused in combination of too much crap in the gravel.


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

raphaels eat algae or do they prevent old food from collecting/suppling nutrients


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

If it is caused by not enough light then that makes no sense because when I leave the lights out completely for a week the tank is clean as can be. It has to be too much light. I think....?


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

>raphaels eat algae

No, they don't, they are scavengers.

>If it is caused by not enough light then that makes no sense because when I leave the lights out completely for a week the tank is clean as can be. It has to be too much light. I think....?

Again, check phosphate/silicate levels(add proper resins to absorb phosphate/silicate) and consider changing your substrate. I have a feeling your substrate is causing your problem


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

I decided to change my gravel. I picked up 100lbs of 1/4 inch black stone, so that should look much better then the white pinkish crap I have now. I am going to go get thoes tests and see where my phosphate/silicate levels stand. Hopefully the gravel change and the water test will shed some light on the problem.


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

i didnt have this algae problem until i left the lights on 14 hours a day so there goes the lack of light theory


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

can't we just summize that the algae is caused by the devil and satan takes turn residing in our tanks causing the evil algae to thrive????

on a serious note. i changed up my gravel to and am hoping that this will help me as well. i really don't like algae.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

ack im getting brown algea too!


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

mine is all gone just get the algae eater trust me


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Problem with algea eater is that they do not consume all the algea. Although they are good cleaners they will also feast on piranha food scraps. Once full they tend to cut back on algea eating. Its a vicious cycle. I have this problem and yes it pisses me off to no end.


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

I have cut back my lighting from 10 hours a day to 5 hours a day and it has totally gone away. I do not have any real plants in my tank so this is possible. I reccommend anyone that is having this problem to do the same.


----------



## kev4321 (Jul 27, 2004)

man im having the same problem as you... im getting spots of dark brown algae... i dont have any live plants yet... i have new sand... giving out to many nutrience for algae... i have drift wood coming tomorrow... im going to put it in, and hopefully sometime next week i can get some live plants in their... i also cut down my lighting and that helped a bit... but it still seems to be growing slowly.... i have 1 8" pleco with 1 5" RBP... the pleco is being f*cking useless... i recently just put him in that tank... he just got out of a 44 with 4 rbp.... that are soon to make the transfer to the new 66... CANT WAIT!!!!


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

I used to have brown algae until I cut my lighting in half and now they're all gone. You tab water could contain silicate that the diatom lives off.


----------



## spreerider (Jul 15, 2004)

Brown algea is caused by not enough light and a high kh, also if you phosphate is higher than your nitrates it can cause a bloom, best method to get rid of it is to turn lights off for a week then clean all of it out, turn lights back on and make sure to clean your tank everyday for a week untill you get rid of it all, then make sure you clean all the food remenants up after you feed to make sure your phosphate levels dont spike above your nitrate.


----------



## jonscilz (Dec 2, 2004)

get some live plants to fill that piece... that seemed to work for me!


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

Everyone that is suggesting algae eaters should consider this. Chinese and Siamese Algae eaters feast on algae when they are tiny but when they become adults their primary diet is the slime coating off of other fish. That could be a serious problem.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

KrazyCrusader said:


> Everyone that is suggesting algae eaters should consider this. Chinese and Siamese Algae eaters feast on algae when they are tiny but when they become adults their primary diet is the slime coating off of other fish. That could be a serious problem.
> [snapback]860523[/snapback]​


I think the major problem with keeping CAEs with any kind of piranha is the piranha eating them









BTW... there is a difference between CAEs and SAEs. SAEs are excellent alage eaters through out their entire lives and do not go after fish scales. SAEs are also known as Siamese Flying Foxes or Thai Flying Foxes.


----------

